# Simulated temp control using Kanthal



## AlphaDog (12/11/15)

I'm not sure if any box mods can do this, but wouldn't it be cool if u could set variable wattage control while u vape?!

We all know that temp control does not work with kanthal wire, but hear me out.

What if u could set different wattages for every second u drag on your device?
For example, u could set it to 50w for the first second, then to prevent overheating, it can drop to 30 watts for the second second, and 15 watts for the third second.

This way, your kanthal coil would not get a chance to overheat - thus simulating temp control.

I think a feature like this would be cool...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (12/11/15)

If I'm not mistaken SMOK already has this feature.
(I believe it was the BT50 that first came with it)

You connect your phone to your device via bluetooth and using an app can set your vape control over a specific time period.
I thought it was pretty cool...not sure how effective and I haven't tried it myself.

The tech is still growing in leaps and bounds, so I'm sure we'll see many new things in days to come


----------



## AlphaDog (12/11/15)

Lol, and here I thought I may have invented some cool shit. I ordered a HCigar VT200 yesterday, I wonder if you can set it to do this via the escribe software...


----------



## huffnpuff (12/11/15)

Keep an eye on the IJOY ASOLO and it's future versions. They're trying to tackle kanthal.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Oupa (12/11/15)

The very first Joyetech eVic (released 2 years or so ago) could also be set to fire at different voltage/wattage for every second up to a 10 second draw 

Didn't really catch on unfortunately...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bartart (26/11/15)

Seems like the best of both worlds right now, maybe it would have been better received with a higher wattage mod


----------



## kev mac (27/11/15)

AlphaDog said:


> Lol, and here I thought I may have invented some cool shit. I ordered a HCigar VT200 yesterday, I wonder if you can set it to do this via the escribe software...


I have this mod and it is great.The evolve software is mind blowing and you can do so many things to suit your vape,I think you might be able to do something like that but I've only used the pre heat function.I need to revisit the site and take advantage of all it offers.


----------

